# 18" Tire question..



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

..It's about time to replace my OEM Bridgestones. Has anyone tried other brands as replacements? I have read surveys on Tirerack.com and the originals rate well, but they rate them on several cars. Looking for some GTO specific opinions. Thanks -Michael


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Tacmedic said:


> ..It's about time to replace my OEM Bridgestones. Has anyone tried other brands as replacements? I have read surveys on Tirerack.com and the originals rate well, but they rate them on several cars. Looking for some GTO specific opinions. Thanks -Michael


I have Pirelli P Zero Nero on my 18s. Not my choice, they were on the wheels when I bought the wheels. They are not bad, but they flat spot too easy. I have General UHPs on my BMW dd, and I really like those. Great tires, and super cheap. I bought from Tire Rack, 2 x 225/45-17, and 2 x 245/40-17 for $318.

Russ


----------



## mynameiswazy (May 25, 2007)

Well, I think your going to find its a personal preference thing, because I have the Pirelli PZero Nero 4 seasons on my 18's, and I like them better than the Bridgestones.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

mynameiswazy said:


> Well, I think your going to find its a personal preference thing, because I have the Pirelli PZero Nero 4 seasons on my 18's, and I like them better than the Bridgestones.


Just to clarify, I wasn't saying I don't like the P Zero, they are good tires. I just notice that they seem to easily flat spot. That is my only objection.

Russ:cool


----------



## safetykiller (Jan 25, 2008)

First might wanna decide what you need from you tire all season or high performance. I would look up some tire testing and reviews. I did a google search for Ultra High Performance tire reviews and tests since I don't drive the GTO in the snow or bad weather. I have have pretty much settled on KDW2 NT. They are well reviewed and tested ultra high performance tire. They seem to have great wet and dry traction but have also heard they are noisey and wear fairly fast. I'm gonna try them when I decide on wheels.


----------



## cncmasterofor (Jan 19, 2008)

I like Toyo T1-R's. Between the compound and tread design. It's good for summer and all the rain up here. I tried Goodyear, Sumitomo and some off brand. There not good for all that HP and TQ our cars have. I found out the bad way.  So what ever you go with keep that rear end planted on the ground.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

cncmasterofor said:


> I like Toyo T1-R's. Between the compound and tread design. It's good for summer and all the rain up here. I tried Goodyear, Sumitomo and some off brand. There not good for all that HP and TQ our cars have. I found out the bad way.  So what ever you go with keep that rear end planted on the ground.


I agree, I have had the T1-R'S on two sets of wheels and love them. The first set ( which are in my sig ) I sold the rims and tires to a friend. Quiet smooth ride and great handling. Had 14,000 mi on them without any wear. 

I bought new wheels and liked the T1R's so much I went with them again. They have been very reliable and great in wet or dry. I don't beat on my car but I do drive it hard.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

BFG KDW2's.


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

Are all of you sticking with hte 235s, or is anyone going a little bigger on the stock 18" wheels?


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

LaPuzza said:


> Are all of you sticking with hte 235s, or is anyone going a little bigger on the stock 18" wheels?


I have 245-40-18 on mine with no problems at all.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I kept 235 on the front and put 245 on the rear.


----------



## Carolina Rider (Jul 2, 2006)

Who has the 245/40/18's on OEM rims all around? And what brand so I dont have strut rub?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You should have no strut rub worries being you are running 40's with 18" tires. The 45 widths on the 17" tires is the concern.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Check out tirerack.com, they have an excellent site for comparing tires and lots of feedback from owners. Good luck.


----------



## LS2Monaro (Mar 26, 2008)

I just got a really good deal at onlinetires.com. Nothing super nice, just 2 cooper zeon zpt's for the rear (245 40 18). Think it was around $87 per tire. Still have the potenza's on the front (235 40 18). Haven't received them yet, but I'll probably smoke them off before winter, so sure they'll be great, lol.


----------

